
Master Recipe – A sum­mary of the steps in cre­at­ing a new lan­guage in Racket - Tomte
http://beautifulracket.com/appendix/master-recipe.html
======
wuschel
Thank you for the link. Lisp-y things have a soft place in my heart, although
I must say I never did any productive with them (Python happened to be our
software stack back then). Neithertheless, they gave me interesting insights
into CS. I dabbled with _Chicken Scheme_ , but the difficulty to run an IDE
(there is Emacs, but is not so trivial to get it running) gave me lots of
headaches.

 _DrRacket_ seems to be a refreshing alternative.

~~~
BeetleB
>DrRacket seems to be a refreshing alternative.

Is DrRacket not the original IDE for Racket?

~~~
phowat
Refreshing alternative to Emacs.

